# Fossil



## dollarbill (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone know what type of fossil this is .It came from a little trash dump I've been digging .
   Thanks for looking and any help with ID.
     bill


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey dollarbill check out my post on unexpected discoveries...."a walk on the beach brings home geodes"   
    That I believe is what I have in a few pics...called a crinoid or sea lilly......but to find in a dump is kind of strange....I can't really tell how big that is but mine has a quarter next to it to show size.....Hope that helps! I just learned that this morning due to help from the forum[]


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like part of a Cephlapod Bill


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out this link.....it has pictures.... 

 http://www.fossilmuseum.net/EdResources/Crinoids-Echinoderms.htm


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry woodswalker , I misspelled it . The correct spelling is Cephalopod . It is from the Ordovician period . Bills speciman is too big in diameter to be a crinoid stem .


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 2, 2010)

> Anyone know what type of fossil this is .It came from a little trash dump I've been digging .
> Thanks for looking and any help with ID.
> bill


 
 Looks just like an insulator post []


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your replys .I sude have given a point of refrence as to size .It's just a hair larger than a quarter at the largest end .The sections are very uniform which made me look at it hard a second time does look like the end of a insulator post  .Heres a shot of what would have been the inside . Thank for the link to the fossil site there woodswalker . I belive ya got it there LC.
   Thanks agian all.
        bill


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2010)

When searching Ordivician formations after a heavy rain for trilobites , I would always hate seeing them in the creek beds as well as in the clay its self . The blasted things fed on trilobites .


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 2, 2010)

i believe it is a crinoid stem section there would have been a what they call a sea Lilly at the end of it..they grew to a variety of lengths and a variety of specimens... like some of those at the fossil museum link


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 3, 2010)

Tis a large crinoid stem.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 3, 2010)

First thanks for all the replys but I'am still not sure .Plant or creature I was thinking a Orthoseras sp from the Cretaceous period a straight Cephalopod .But it does have a lot of crinoid stem features till you look at the closed end which in my thinking make it a creature to me. .Just my thoughts from looking at pics of both  .
 Thanks agian all 
   bill


----------

